# Roll Call!



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

If you are a Hornets fan and I hope you are, post a little something about yourself in this thread so we can all get to know each other a little better.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I have been a Hornets fan since day 1. I am also a huge Kentucky Wildcats fan. I have lived in Tennessee all of my life and I wouldn't want to live anywhere else... well Hawaii might not be too bad... :bsmile:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey I'm a big fan from Australia, just a diehard fan!
Also going to be a BOBCATS fan as well!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> Hey I'm a big fan from Australia, just a diehard fan!
> Also going to be a BOBCATS fan as well!


Nooooooooo, not the Bobcats, the CHARLOTTE Bobcats!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

well i can't turn my back on the town that created my fave team can I?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> well i can't turn my back on the town that created my fave team can I?


Sure, why not? What has Charlotte done for you lately?  :laugh:


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

*It's Been A While*

Since I posted on these boards, but I'm a big time Hornets fan and have been since they announced they we're re-locating.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: It's Been A While*



> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> Since I posted on these boards, but I'm a big time Hornets fan and have been since they announced they we're re-locating.


Glad to have you here!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

Glad to be back!


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm a huge former New Orleans Jazz fan that was crushed when they abandoned New Orleans for Utah. I have been desperately hoping for a new team (T-Wolves, Grizzlies, and then the real thing - HORNETS!). I am a huge fan and season ticket holder. I am glad to have NBA back and love the New Orleans Hornets!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> I'm a huge former New Orleans Jazz fan that was crushed when they abandoned New Orleans for Utah. I have been desperately hoping for a new team (T-Wolves, Grizzlies, and then the real thing - HORNETS!). I am a huge fan and season ticket holder. I am glad to have NBA back and love the New Orleans Hornets!


Great to see you back HORNETSFAN! You have season tickets? Wow, that would be awesome. What's the experience of seeing a Hornets game in person like? Also I've heard that New Orleans might try and buy the rights to the name Jazz. you think it might happen?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't see New Orleans ever getting the name "Jazz" back. I think the fans have adapted to the "Hornets" name now anyway and enjoy it. Season tickets are awesome. This season we have moved down to the 8th row behind the basket on the Hornets' bench end of the court. I cannot wait!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Season tickets are awesome. This season we have moved down to the 8th row behind the basket on the Hornets' bench end of the court. I cannot wait!


I can only dream in envy of your tickets!


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

*NBA in New Orleans*

It was a sad state of basketball for those many years when New Orleans didn't have an NBA team. Cheers to the Hornets and to making things right again in the NBA.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: NBA in New Orleans*



> Originally posted by <b>pwayland</b>!
> It was a sad state of basketball for those many years when New Orleans didn't have an NBA team. Cheers to the Hornets and to making things right again in the NBA.


Welcome, pwayland! Thanks for the kind words about the Hornets. Who is your favorite team, btw?


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

*The hornets*

gotta go with New Orleans. I'm a Louisiana native. Was a Grizzlies fan, and a Bulls fan during the years we had no team.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: The hornets*



> Originally posted by <b>pwayland</b>!
> gotta go with New Orleans. I'm a Louisiana native. Was a Grizzlies fan, and a Bulls fan during the years we had no team.


That's what I was hoping you would say. :yes: 

Hope you post on here whenever you can.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm a Mashburn and Magloire fan, not neccessarily a full-time Hornets fan, though.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm a huge Hornets fan, and I live in New Orleans. I went to over 20 Hornets games last year, but haven't been to one this year.

I am going to see Lebron James play March 5th though.


----------

